# Greek people for a thought / project



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi. I have an idea. I want to create a custom FreeBSD iso. My idea is to run 8.1 on ZFS with mc, dwm and 5-6 tools. Very light. My problem is that I cannot understand how tinderbox works and some other things like how to put somehow ZFS on sysinstall as option. I am not expert on this things and I don't want to create a new distro or make FreeBSD easier! I like it as it is. Just change a little the specific. If anyone wants to help me and find this a good idea, plz sent me a mail on *sk8harddiefast@gmail.com*
PS: First of all for learning purpose. To read how to do something is completely different from doing it. Me too, I have no idea how to do it. But I believe that I will learn about release, ZFS, tinderbox and a lot other things. Just a thought.


----------

